

Watch out for this Y Combinator spam. - epi0Bauqu
http://twitpic.com/1ziiyx

======
AndrewWarner
You don't even include your email in your hn bio.

The guy must have done a lot of work to find you.

Odd that someone who would put in that much research still doesn't understand
that all-caps is a clear tipoff.

~~~
nyef
Like any hackers don't know that Nigeria itself is a dead giveaway :)

~~~
powrtoch
Perhaps Nigerian keyboards are CAPS only?

------
ceilingfish
Is it me, or is actually targetting hackers with a 419 a bit like a buffalo
trying to hunt lion?

~~~
CWuestefeld
This isn't really a 419. It sounds to me like the guy honestly wants Gabriel's
help -- not as a sucker, but genuinely as a partner. He believes that Gabriel
has skills that the bad guy can use to steal other people's money.

Of course, he might very well turn around and cut Gabriel out of his cut of
the loot, but it looks at this stage like he wants a partner in crime.

~~~
ryanjmo
Really!?! That is exactly what someone doing this would want you to think...

------
blaix
Someone needs to update Nigeria's Wikipedia page to list spam as its major
export.

------
chasingsparks
How many people have actually received this?

------
nailer
It's almost too subtle.

